# Smoked Some Mixed Nuts!!!



## rp ribking (Dec 8, 2011)

I am using Scarbelly's (Gary) recipe. Butt, with a 22.5" WSM w/lump and hickory!!! 

I used Kirkland's mixed nuts from Costco, powdered w/chipotle and garlic salt. Enjoy!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	































	

		
			
		

		
	
Enjoy!!!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 8, 2011)

dang i love smoked mix nuts! looks awesome Thumbs Up


----------



## bigcase (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks awesome!!   Would go nice with some football and


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like you got it down on the first try. So simple even I can do them. Looking good my friend.


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's. I had them on a little to long and the temps went higher than I wanted, I wasn't paying attention
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I still had rave reviews!!!!

RP


----------



## rdknb (Dec 9, 2011)

Yummy smoked nuts, Need to put that on my to do list


----------



## frosty (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice color, and nicely done.  I am certain they will be enjoyed greatly.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 9, 2011)

nice looking color and definitely a load of nuts there...good job


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Now I know we here have got used to telling each other that our butts looks good and all but I might have to draw the line at nuts. I just can't do it. Althou the nuts look good and have a nice darker color i myself are wondering if they taste good to. I'm sure they do so after al is said and done "Nice Nuts" RP


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

MMMMMMMM, smoked nuts, beer & football! Life is good!


----------

